# any birds talking yet



## wet feet (Feb 17, 2006)

Has any one heard any gobbling in the south part of the state yet.


----------



## Son (Feb 17, 2006)

*gobbling yet?*

Not yet, but seeing lots of tracks and scratchings. But I'm not getting up that early yet.


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 18, 2006)

Still a little early for this neck of the woods.


----------



## horsecreek (Feb 22, 2006)

oh ya, 
they are all in the baiting forum....going at it non stop...


----------



## mossyhorn (Feb 25, 2006)

*gobble*

i heard 2 birds in telfair friday morning sure was nice. mossy


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 25, 2006)

A friend of mine heard some last week in Clay County. He was describing some big flocks of hens with gobblers.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know if they were Gobbling but I did see a flock of hens yesterday and two Gobblers with them Strutting.  I think they probably are gobbling but have not been up early enough to hear


----------



## Son (Feb 26, 2006)

*strutting*

Saw two flocks today, first flock was nine gobblers, mostly jakes. Second flock had about 30 hens and gobblers. Boss gobblers were strutting round and round until they saw my truck. A friend in the area says he heard some gobbling behind his house last week. It's about time for the hens to start scouting for nesting sites. That's when it's going to get exciting cause they spread out. Hope a bunch nest on us this year.


----------



## wet feet (Mar 5, 2006)

Had one gobbel six times yesterday in Irwin county!


----------



## radi_33125 (Mar 15, 2006)

I heard two gobble on Sunday morning.


----------



## goodoleboy1012000 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Have not heard any yet*

But Im starting to find a ton of strut marks around the valdosta area.


----------

